
Game of Trees (Got): A Version Control System for OpenBSD - throw0101a
https://gameoftrees.org
======
ahazred8ta
To wit: OpenBSD is keeping the on-disk repo format the same, but they're
replacing the GPLv2 Git codebase with a smaller¹, tighter¹, less buggy¹, more
secure¹ BSD-licensed workalike. That's what they do; they drink soda, and they
rewrite things.
[https://gameoftrees.org/goals.html](https://gameoftrees.org/goals.html)

[1] YMMV. It is known.

------
throw0101a
Short blurb:

> _Got uses Git repositories to store versioned data. At present, Got supports
> local version control operations only. Git can be used for any functionality
> which has not yet been implemented in Got. It will always remain possible to
> work with both Got and Git on the same repository._

Manual page:

* [https://gameoftrees.org/got.1.html](https://gameoftrees.org/got.1.html)

